# New Watches



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

That Seiko Great Blue watch that has appeared today looks just about the most tempting looking quartz watch I have ever seen! I already have an even bigger 2824 blue faced Glycine Incursore, but can feel the siren call of another watch drawing me in.

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They do that dont they









Pesky little blighters


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> I already have an even bigger 2824 blue faced Glycine Incursore, but can feel the siren call of another watch drawing me in.
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


RESISTENCE IS USELESS!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was just looking at that myself







Very nice.


----------

